# What Sublimation Ink Brand and Why do you use it? need to order new brand asap please help!



## mAsTeR bLaSTer (Jun 15, 2018)

What Sublimation Ink Brand and Why do you use it? need to order new brand asap please help!


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

mAsTeR bLaSTer said:


> What Sublimation Ink Brand and Why do you use it? need to order new brand asap please help!


Hi, I use J teck from a recommendation I got when I first started, Its a good ink, ok price and Ive never had a head clogged (DX4 and DX5) printhead, good colors, Ive been.wanting to try Kiian since they claim to have 30% more pigment for about the same price.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mAsTeR bLaSTer (Jun 15, 2018)

thanks i been eyeballing the kian as well but no idea where to purchase it or what kind of price i was assuming it would be more than cobra costs 



i need to know if trytheink , cobra, inkxpro are anygood i want to try one for the price range


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

Cobra is more of a small format ink supplier, Jteck and Kiian are sold by the Litre, the price per litre of jteck is about $120 per litre


mAsTeR bLaSTer said:


> thanks i been eyeballing the kian as well but no idea where to purchase it or what kind of price i was assuming it would be more than cobra costs
> 
> 
> 
> i need to know if trytheink , cobra, inkxpro are anygood i want to try one for the price range


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

ecoEDGE from @danielschelin ([email protected])

Incredible colors, awesome profile, and lots of ink...


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

Sublinova Smart (Inktec), readily available in Europe


----------



## lisapeakin (Jun 18, 2018)

Sublijet R for Richoh printers.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Really need more info man. What printer do you have ? Some inkers will tell you their ink is made for wide format printers only. Others say their ink can be used in both desktop and wide. (cobra). Inkproducts said they supported neither of mine espsons with their ink.. Inkowl says their sub inks are different formulations and one is made for wide and the other for desktop print heads.
So in the future be more specific with your specific printing environment so better help can be given.


----------



## mAsTeR bLaSTer (Jun 15, 2018)

i asked what ink do You use and why had nothing to do with me lol the whole point was to get a base as to what everyone is using.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Firebird hit it on the head. Asking what kind of ink people are using because you need to order ASAP is like asking what kind of car do you drive because you need to buy one ASAP. At the least - one would need to know wide format or desktop as typically that is two different worlds when it comes to ink.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Inktec DTI/Sublinova Smart since mid-2011
good price, avoids Sawgrass mafia, readily available (in UK/Europe anyways), never had it clog or block my printers, good colours (though we do our own ICC profiling)


----------



## rise screen (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm no expert, but I just converted a Epson 7600 using STS dye sub inks and have had great results with the stock profiles. After a couple wash tests looks same as the day it was printed. I also ran a pantone swatch on 100% Polly and it's very hard to see any large variance.


----------



## JIMMY34 (Jan 20, 2010)

I use Ink X Pro, Andy is great and I love my colors...

I have 4 WF7110's using the cobra ink profile (I used them before but the blues kept clogging) and I don't think I'll ever change to anyone else...

1 full year of perfect colors and ZERO clogging...

Prices are great but he only sells 100ml bottles so I'm still looking for a good ink from someone who does 1 litre bottles with good colors...


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

J-Teck Next Subly


----------



## Ellen_90 (Oct 3, 2018)

The sublimation ink brand which I have been using for more than2 years now is Subtransfer, the reason behind this is the high level of compatibility with various printers and printer heads, and more importantly it is ideal for printing on A3/A4 paper. Furthermore, the ink is capable of continuous printing for more than 15 meters without stopping.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Another one for Inktec Sublinova Smart. Compatible with Epsons and easily available in Europe. Main thing is the certainty that the product is the same each time I buy it. Too many ink suppliers re-packaging bulk product in own label bottles with no guarantee that the ink is the same from batch to batch.


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Presently using Cobra inks in an Epson WF7710 and WF7610.


Had a couple of snags along the way - most recently at the end of August.


Found Cobra support to be worse than useless, in that they ignored me entirely. Don't want to know about it or discuss it. Not interested in solutions.



If snags develop, you are your own test pilot.


----------

